# Need help finding precut mono leader



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

I have been looking for precut 30lb and 40lb mono fishing leader. It comes in 48" lengths and has no memory. Comes in 5-6 pound bundles. I saw it on strikeking.com but they are not in stock. Tried the bait shack hatterasoutfitters and pa distributors no luck. Anyone here have any suggestions? Please let me know


----------



## sinker man (Jun 16, 2006)

Ken, have you tried Princess Anne Distributors? Their # is 428-1000.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Yes I did and he has been trying to get it for a couple months as has Randy at the Bait Shack. Thanks for your suggestion though


----------



## reeldoc (Apr 4, 2005)

try tochterman's in fells point 410-327-6942


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

reeldoc said:


> try tochterman's in fells point 410-327-6942


Thanks
Will call them, bummer they do not have a web site


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

[link deleted: no commercial links] These guys have it all the time . I carry mine in PVC Tube


----------



## skiffisher (Apr 10, 2005)

*because I dont know*

I am going to ask,,, What is the benefit of having leader line in pre-cut sections. RF228 you said it has no memory so I assume that it comes in a tube and is straight. I have always used line off a spool for leader material am I missing something.
Hope I dont sound like a moron but help me out..
MATT


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

skiffisher said:


> I am going to ask,,, What is the benefit of having leader line in pre-cut sections. RF228 you said it has no memory so I assume that it comes in a tube and is straight. I have always used line off a spool for leader material am I missing something.
> Hope I dont sound like a moron but help me out..
> MATT


I am with you Matt. Never heard of such a thing. But then again thats why we are all here on the forum ... to learn from others as well as teach others.

Problem is the more you learn the more money ya spend trying it out !


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

why dont you just use reg leader line and take it off the spool cut it and let it sit straight


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

Snook fishermen in Florida swear by Fluorocarbon leaders. Vanish is a good brand. They usually need 40-50 lb. since the snook tend to swipe and cut anything less with their sharp gill plates when they make that first and addictive charge.

They also religiously check the leader for nicks. They claim the nicks makes the invisible to visible for the snook. I did see one guy use Ande Mono and he caught snook. Regardless, I carry an assortment of Vanish leaders.

I too wanted some that are absolutely straight with no memory. For some reason, I think this may have advantage when fishing live bait. I would prefer the flurocarbon.


----------



## jkcam (May 2, 2004)

*leader*

The photo in my avatar is a Snook I caught on the beach at Jensen Beach, Florida. I only use Flurocarbon leader, generally anywhere from 25-40#, can't say I remember what # I was using to catch that particular Snook but I am pretty devoted to the Flurocarbon. This Snook I caught with a 1 1/2oz Krocodile spoon right in the wash. I am almost always fishing either Topwater or metal, and I never have been concerned with memory in my leader. (Maybe I will have to start worrying about this too) I just about always use braided line in the 10-20lb range. My all time best Snook was 43" (also Fluro/Braid combo) and it as well as it's younger brother in my photo were both safely released to fight another day.

Had a decent Tarpon on this morning on 25# Flurocarbon leader and 15lb Power Pro. The Tarpon bent the treble and was gone quickly, but the leader and line were fine. Fish on.


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

i just use mono leader for snook fishing as snook arent really that picky about the leader material....i catch the same amount on mono as i do on flouro and even steel 


steel haha sucks when you run out of mono and flouro and all you have is steel but it doesnt really matter with snook


----------



## gundalba (Oct 29, 2006)

Mono and No Memory??? I would love to see one but can not help being skeptical here - no offence meant. 
I hear good things about floro leader and using one myself.
Best I hear is Seguar(sp?) but they are bit to expensive IMO. 
While the price is very reasonable, heard and experienced some knot strength issues with Vanish. 
Using Stern Floro myself at this point and they seems to be holding good.
Heard many good words on Triple Fish for reasonable price and good perfomance... I will try it out once I can get some.

Just my 2 cents...

Troy


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*I would imagine*

That Ken is looking to buy in bulk for his rigs. What it all comes down to is personal preference. I like Ken tie my own rigs and I also tie on the side. What ever the person wants I tie. I know guys that like the Yo-Zuri Hybrid, Cajun line, Floro, Mono etc. I myself have used all lines listed and I have found that there is really no difference whne catching fish. It's all in what you want. With that being said.....Ken ya might want to try Terminal Tackle out of New York. That's where I get my supplies from.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanks Dogg will check it out

ken


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Dogg I already bought some from them LOL the problem with them is that they only sell them in 100 unit lots and they send them in a box. They were well packed but not shipped in a tube to keep them straight. Not that the way they shipped them caused any memory problems. Mainly just the fact that I would like to get them in 1000-3000 strand tubes. The only other place I found sold them in tubes by weight and you could get several thousand strands (depending on test line needed) for around 50.00 bad thing is they are out of stock and have been all yr so dont know if they will ever get anymore.

Thanks though I will just have to keep buying from Terminal Tackle 

K


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

It appears that F.J. Neil is the manufacturer.

I have listed in my Merrick Tackle book:

Clear and Black leader material
48" Lengths
Packed in 4 to 8 pound hanks. Price will be adjusted by weight.

So, you need to find a retailer who buys from Merrick. Merrick is a wholesaler.

Hope this helps,
Don


----------

